# New member 1882 issues



## Yellowtonka2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello all, I am brand new to the forum though I have searched many items in the past with great success in finding answers. My 1882 Sgt. I can not find much info on. I am having a issue with hydro fluid leaking. It will just run off of the rear diff between the pump and the rear housing. I just tore everything apart inspected and cleaned it and installed a new gasket between the pump and rear, but it still leaks just as bad as it did before I tore it apart. I also replace the hydro filter at the same time. I checked the relief valves on top of the pump and they are dry. Has anyone else experience this or possibly have some insight? Another thing with this that puzzles me is this is a plastic hood tractor and the frame says that it was built meeting 1986 safety standards. I thought they were not built until the 90's? Thanks in advanced for any and all help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Yellowtonka2, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com your CC 1882 was manufactured 1991-1992. Perhaps built to an older safety standard, or perhaps the safety standards for mowers hadn't been updated?? 

If it is leaking through the gasket, apply a thin coat of gasket sealant on both sides of the gasket. Also inspect the metal surfaces for gouges or scratches. I have used coppercoat spray-on to seal leaking gaskets in the past.

Perhaps you have a porous metal leak?? Or a crack somewhere?? Clean thoroughly and watch.


----------



## Yellowtonka2 (Aug 19, 2016)

I will have to tear the entire rear diff and pump assembly to inspect it better. I looked everything over pretty well but maybe there is a hairline crack on the diff housing


----------

